
Buy Your Organization Devices - cs02rm0
Bring Your Own Device is an appealing concept for many users.<p>But when companies require installing software such as VMWare&#x27;s Air Watch [1] which restrict usage and allow for monitoring and remote wipe, short of leaving your job and taking it with you, to what extent is it really your own device anymore?<p>Market survey types are predicting continued rises in BYOD rollouts[2] but is it ethical to have employees paying for company controlled devices?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.air-watch.com&#x2F;solutions&#x2F;bring-your-own-device-byod&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.enterprisemobilityexchange.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;fast-facts-we-haven’t-reached-byod’s-potential-yet<p>Personally, I&#x27;m somewhat insulated from this as a contractor, but it leaves a bad taste in my mouth working in environments with this happening. Interested in views of others though.
======
bradknowles
I used to work at VMware. I never installed AirWatch. It was optional at the
time. If they had tried to force it on me, I would have told them they can buy
me a phone to run it on.

I don’t work there anymore.

